# dropping the kids off with Grandma



## thoreworld (Aug 10, 2006)

She's not really their grandmother, but our 11 year old English Mastiff Sheba loves the puppies...


































Tracy
Epiphany Mastiffs- Proud To Be Home of the Gentle Giants!


----------



## briony (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, 
I'm new to the site, but I love your mastiffs. My children wanted one when they were 5 and 7 years old. We never managed to get hold of one, we had GSD's instead but still love the mastiff.
Now the kids are gone on to their own homes and we still have a GSD and she is lovely.


----------



## TinyStar (Aug 29, 2006)

Now how cute is that? So sweet!


----------

